# Older Men Scam!!!



## brandonsommer (Jan 31, 2010)

Be careful out there gentlemen…

Older Men Scam

Women often receive warnings about protecting themselves at the mall 
and in dark parking lots, etc. This is the first warning I have seen 
for men. I wanted to pass it on in case you haven't heard about it.

A 'heads up' for those men who may be regular Lowe's, Home Depot, 
Costco, or even Wal-Mart customers. This one caught me totally by 
surprise. Over the last month I became a victim of a clever scam while 
out shopping. Simply going out to get supplies has turned out to be 
quite traumatic. Don't be naive enough to think it couldn't happen to 
you or your friends.

Here's how the scam works:

Two seriously good-looking, college-aged girls will come over to your car or 
truck as you are packing your shopping into your vehicle. They both 
start wiping your windshield with a rag and Windex, with their breasts 
almost falling out of their skimpy T-shirts. (It's impossible not to 
look). When you thank them and offer them a tip, they say 'No' but 
instead ask for a ride to McDonald's.

You agree and they climb into the vehicle. On the way, they start 
undressing. Then one of them starts crawling all over you, while the other 
one steals your wallet.

I had my wallet stolen Sep. 4th, 9th, 10th, twice on the 15th, 17th, 
20th, 24th, & 29th. Also Oct. 1st & 4th, twice on the 8th, 16th, 23rd, 
26th & 28th, three times last Monday and very likely again this 
upcoming weekend.

So tell your friends to be careful. What a horrible way to take 
advantage of us older men. Warn your friends to be vigilant.

Wal-Mart has wallets on sale for $2.99 each. I found even cheaper ones 
for $.99 at the dollar store and bought them out in three of their 
stores. Also, you never will get to eat at McDonald's.

I've already lost 11 pounds just running back and forth from Lowe's, to Home 
Depot, to Costco, Etc.

So please, send this on to all the older men that you know and warn 
them to be on the lookout for this scam. (The best times are just 
before lunch and around 4:30 in the afternoon.)


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanx…where are you located, and how can I get in on this?


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I have a feeling you haven't learned your lesson . And if not good for you. LOL If they stole my wallet they would probably come back and leave me a food parcel when they discovered all the holes in it LOL Alistair


----------



## RedShirt013 (May 17, 2008)

Maybe the girls are hired by the dollar store. And Walmart. And Lowes/HD/Costco. Probably not McDonalds.


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

Tooo funny.


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

so what you're saying is that after going to Lowes you're coming home with wood?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I don't have to worry my wife would clobber them as soon as the hit the windshield. LOL


----------



## KMJohnsonow (Feb 16, 2010)

Brandon, PLEASE tell me what town you live in!


----------



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

Figure a young guy has a shot at getting scammed too? LOL


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey,
Now this I really like….YES SIR.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I'm sorry to say they haven't struck at a Lowes, Home Depot, or Costco near me :-((


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

UH OH!!!!!!

Is one a Blonde with really Humungous …well…you know… about 5'-7" tall, mole on her left cheek? The other one a Red Head not so well developed about 5'-3 Freckles, has a bit of a Dialect?

Both of them wearing Cut Off White T-Shirts, One has Mickey Mouse on the Front? Both have REALLY Tight Fitting GWG Short Shorts? One has Red Sneakers? The other one's are Blue?

Short one uses a little Metal Stool? Both use a Long Handled Squeege? They are there even if it Rains?

WELL! Guess what …...NOPE! Haven't seen them up here yet, but I'll keeep my eyes WIDE Open and let you know if I do. Thanks for the TIP Brandon!!

Rick


----------



## MrWoody (Jan 25, 2008)

In case you need it/them. Walmart has a sale on wallets.


----------



## LarryDNJR (Dec 6, 2009)

LOL this is great!


----------



## bake (May 1, 2008)

I can't breathe, your killin' me.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Send them to my Walmart. I have a few old billfolds I caould get rid of.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

LOL, Sounds like your enjoying this scam to much. What 23 times your wallet was stole, twice one day and three times on another day. So has the wife caught on yet why you go to Lowes or other store so often. LOL


----------



## luckydawg (Mar 17, 2010)

I stopped at walmart and Dollar general on the way home In
case this tragedy happens to me. I got a survival kit and protection!


----------



## asthesawturns (Aug 23, 2009)

The dollar store in my town is actually selling stolen wallets.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Ha ha ha…thats great


----------



## DAWG (Oct 23, 2009)

After reading this myself I tried to read it to my shift partner but couldn't stop laughing long enough. Thanks for the laugh during a long 12 hour shift.


----------



## webwood (Jul 2, 2009)

i think i was married to one - but she took more than my wallet!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i must live in a time warp ,
last time i went to town ,
i didn't see any lady's in the parking lot ,
but when i came out of the store ,

my car was gone !


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

this is a great blog ceep let them come
hasn´t stopped laughing since it was posted…...........LOL

Dennis


----------



## lighthearted (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL nice!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

He Didn't lose it. I grabbed it when I had my Ladies doing their thing.

HUMMM! Let me add this up. $784.56, 23 Credit Cards, $25.00 in Wal Mart Coupons, 5 Rain Checks for Home Depot, 12 Phone Numbers, Picture of his Wife (Very Nice), and 3 things that look like Balloons in Foil Wrap.

Not To Shabby for an afternoons "Work"!!!!

Anyone want to buy a CAR with New Mexico Plates we picked up yesterday?? ;-}


----------



## dancampbell60 (Sep 23, 2009)

"Ignorance is bliss" / If I could choose to be smart or lucky, I will take Lucky every time.


----------



## LUIGI (Jul 25, 2010)

At my age (74) I would consider this "Wishful Thinking".


----------



## kolwdwrkrsgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

Hahaha…this is awesome : )


----------

